# What's eating my strawberries?



## StrikerX

So we caught the birds pecking on the strawberries so I put netting around the plants. I am still find strawberries that have holes in them, but not the same damage as the birds were doing. I just picked some and found a pill bug (rollie pollie) in the hole. Now did he start the damage or is he just moving in after the fact?


----------



## wish2fish

I seem to have the same problem and i think it is the pillbugs but I cannot confirm.


----------



## chumy

might be this

*SLUGS AND SNAILS*

*Cause:* Slugs are the gardeners No.1 pest and fully ripe strawberries are an absolute magnet for them. The reason strawberries have the word 'straw' in their name is because not only was it used to protect the fruits from fugal rots by lifting off of damp ground but it was used to as an effective barrier against slug and snail attack.

*Symptoms:* After an attack by slugs and snail you would normally find characteristic slime trails around and on your plats and fruit. Also, if the ripening fruit is eaten, you will find irregular holes in it caused by their rasping toothed tongues.

*Treatment:* Outside of using slug pellets which can bring about its own collection of environmental problems, click onto *What are the Safe Organic Alternative to Slug Pellets* for a full selection of organic controls.

Read more: *http://gardenofeaden.blogspot.com/2009/03/strawberry-plant-pests-and-diseases.html#ixzz2NvKjnnN5*​


----------



## chuck leaman

One way to find out is to put a small cup of beer out there. If its slugs and snails you will find several the next morning drowned in the cup.


----------



## StrikerX

I did the beer trap on Sunday night and there are no bugs. I did see snails on my lettuce, but none near the strawberries. I did see lots of pill bugs and what looked like a centipede that scrammed in a hurry. Maybe my problem is the fact that my strawberries are touching the ground. They might be developing fungus that is attracting the pill bugs and centipedes. 

Whats a good method for keeping the berries off the ground? I'll post a picture of my plants later.


----------



## chuck leaman

The commercial growers have what looks to me like the weed barrier cloth down and the plants are planted in holes cut in it. Some folks use hay or mulch to keep them off the ground.


----------



## chumy

StrikerX said:


> I did the beer trap on Sunday night and there are no bugs. I did see snails on my lettuce, but none near the strawberries. I did see lots of pill bugs and what looked like a centipede that scrammed in a hurry. Maybe my problem is the fact that my strawberries are touching the ground. They might be developing fungus that is attracting the pill bugs and centipedes.
> 
> Whats a good method for keeping the berries off the ground? I'll post a picture of my plants later.


Wood shavings are cheap when it's dry. (Tractor supply for $5 for a large compressed bag)


----------



## StrikerX

Thanks for all the help.


----------

